# Επιπρόσθετα > Software Η/Υ >  >  Θελω να φτιαξω ενα Web Radio

## Zemfisos

Καλησπερα , αν και ξερω οτι πρωτα ψαχνουμε μονοι μας και μετα ρωταμε ειπα και εγω μια φορα να σας ενοχλησω απο νωρις..

Θα ηθελα λοιπον να φτιαξω ενα web radio υστερα απο μια πολυ προχειρη αναζητηση καταλαβα οτι η θα πρεπει να πληρωσεις γυρω στα 200 ευρω το χρονο και να αναλαβουνε το streaming οι ειδικοι η θα μπορεις να μεταδιδεις το πολυ σε καμια 10 ατομα και αυτο με συνεχης διακοπες.. 
 -Τι ξερετε για τα web radio?
 -Τι γνωσεις χρειαζονται?
 -Μπορω να φτιαξω ενα τζαμπα?

----------


## jimk

http://www.ustream.tv

----------


## Zemfisos

> http://www.ustream.tv



Σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε μου και απο οτι φενεται ειναι και ευκολο ομως δεν υπαρχει κατι στο τζαμπα και να ειναι σε δικο μου site?? Να μην με φιλοξενει κανενας...

----------


## leosedf

www.shoutcast.com

----------


## spama

Στο shoutcast μπορείς. Το πόσοι θα σε ακούνε εξαρτάται από το upload της γραμμής σου και με τι bitrate θα εκπέμπεις.

----------


## SW9MBL

Για δες και αυτο Λεωνιδα

http://www.listen2myradio.com/

----------


## leosedf

> Στο shoutcast μπορείς. Το πόσοι θα σε ακούνε εξαρτάται από το upload της γραμμής σου και με τι bitrate θα εκπέμπεις.



 Εκτός αν μπεί σε server.

----------


## spama

Σωστά αλλά σε server θα πρέπει να πληρώσεις.

----------


## Zemfisos

Ευχαριστω πολυ μαγκες!! Θα κανω στο shoutcast του winamp δοκιμαστικα και αμα δω οτι τραβαει θα κανω δικο μου και θα πληρωνω καπου server.. 
Θα σας ενημερωσω μολις φτιαχτει να με ακουτε!!!  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:

----------


## tifonas

*Πως να κάνετε εκπομπή radio μέσω internet με το Winamp* 



πριν ξεκινήσω να αναφέρω ότι το βοήθημα αυτό έγινε με: 
windows xp pro 
winamp ver. 5.093 
SHOUTcast server ver. 1.8.0 
SHOUTcast DSP ver1.8.2b 


πρώτα από όλα φυσικά χρειαζόμαστε το winamp ( www.winamp.com ) 
το plygin SHOUTcast DSP Broadcasting Tools( http://www.shoutcast.com/download/broadcast.phtml ) (Αυτό το αρχείο είναι το plugin στον Winamp για να μπορείτε να εκπέμπετε) 
και το SHOUTcast server http://www.shoutcast.com/download/serve.phtml (Αυτό το αρχείο είναι ο server για τον σταθμό σας! ΔΕΝ χρειάζεται αν πρόκριτε να συνδεθείτε σε server που δουλεύει σε άλλο pc ) 
φυσικά όλα αυτά τα κάνουμε install 

Βήμα 1ο 
Πρώτα από όλα πρέπει να θυμάστε ότι για να μπορείτε να εκπέμπεται πρέπει να έχετε πάντοτε ανοιχτό τον server! Αν δεν τον έχετε ανοιχτό τότε δεν θα μπορείτε να κάνετε εκπομπή! 
• Για να ανοίξετε τον server πηγαίνετε: Έναρξη --> Προγράμματα --> SHOUTcast DNAS --> SHOUTcast DNAS (GUI) 
• Αφού τον ανοίξετε πατήστε το κουμπί Hide Monitor έτσι ώστε ο server να πάει στην taskbar και να μην μας ενοχλεί! 


Βήμα 2ο 
Τώρα ανοίξτε το winamp και πατήστε στο μενού (επιλογές->ρυθμίσεις… Ctrl+P) θα σας εμφανιστεί ένα παράθυρο στο οποίο επεξεργάζεστε τις επιλογές του winamp. 
Εσείς επιλέξτε από το μενού Plug-ins --> DSP/Effects και μετά επιλέξτε το Shoutcast source for winamp 


Εάν θέλετε να μιλάτε με το μικρόφωνο ενδιάμεσα στα τραγούδια πατήστε στο Input, και αλλάχτε το (input Device ) σε soundcard Input (photo.1) και στο soundcard Mixer επιλέξτε Microphone (photo.2) τώρα την ώρα της εκπομπής όταν θέλουμε να μιλήσουμε κρατάμε πατημένο το push to Talk (photo.3) και αυτόματα θα κατέβη η ένταση της μουσικής και αντίστοιχα ανέβη η ένταση του μικροφώνου για να ακουστούμε 
Αν δεν δουλεύει σημαίνει ότι το μικρόφωνο δεν είναι ανοικτό ,το ανοίγουμε πατώντας το Open Mixer και στο νέο παράθυρο το τσεκάρουμε 

Στο μενού Output και στην κατηγορία Yellowpages 
απλά γράφουμε ότι πληροφορία θέλουμε για τον σταθμό μας όπου θα φαίνονται στην ιστοσελίδα του σταθμού 

Στο μενού Output και στην κατηγορία Connection δίνουμε τα στοιχεία του server,εδώ το μόνο που αλλάζουμε είναι το password όπου είναι το (changeme) 
Καλό είναι φυσικά να το αλλάξουμε γιατί το ξέρει όλος ο κόσμος (για την αλλαγή του Pass ανοίγουμε τον server και κλικαρουμε στο edit config ,θα ανοίξει ένα κείμενο όπου περίπου στην 15 σειρά θα δείτε το Password=changeme το αλλάζουμε αποθηκεύουμε το κείμενο και κάνουμε επανεκκίνηση τον server . 

Τώρα δεν έμεινε τίποτα άλλο από το να βάλουμε τραγούδια να παίζουν και να πατήσουμε Connect 

Βήμα 3ο 
Ωραία και καλά τώρα που εκπέμπουμε, αλλά δεν πρέπει να μας ακούει και κανένας?! 
Πρέπει τώρα να δείτε την ip σας έτσι ώστε να μπορούν να σας ακούν. 
Πηγαίνετε Έναρξη --> Εκτέλεση και γράψτε εκεί cmd. Στο παράθυρο που θα εμφανιστεί γράψε ipconfig και δείτε τι λέει στο πεδίο Ip address, πχ 192.168.0.1. 
Κλείστε το παράθυρο του ipconfig. 
Η διεύθυνση που θα πρέπει να γράφουν στον winamp όσοι θέλουν να σας ακούν είναι η: 192.168.0.1:8000 
Αυτό ήταν! Τελειώσαμε! Τώρα εκπέμπετε! Για να δείτε πόσα άτομα σας ακούν πηγαίνετε σε εκείνο τα παραθυράκι που πατήσατε connect και θα δείτε, η άνοιξε με τον explorer την την διεύθυνση σας (iport / πχ http://192.168.0.1:8000 ) 
Φορτώστε τραγούδια στην playlist πατήστε το play και ποιος σας πιάνει τώρα! 

Χρήσιμες πληροφορίες: 
Τα τραγούδια που βάζετε ΔΕΝ ακούγονται αμέσως, περνάνε κάπου 1-2 λεπτά μέχρι να ακουστεί το τραγούδι που παίζετε στον ακροατή σας.


*ΓΙΑ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΗ IP ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ NO IP* www.no-ip.com

_ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΑ_

----------


## moutoulos

Άρη καλωσήρθες !!!!!

Απλά άψογος !!!!!!!!

----------


## Πετρος Πετριδης

Να κάνω ένα άραγε να εκτονώσω τα ''πειρατικά'' μου συναισθήματα?  :Wink:   :Biggrin:

----------


## moutoulos

Πέτρο είναι ένα είδος "εναλλακτικής εκπομπής".

----------


## Πετρος Πετριδης

Για να μην βγώ εκτός θέματος δεν ρωτάω λεπτομέρειες, ίσως κάνω ένα thread για να μάθω λεπτομέρειες ....

----------


## spama

Πάντως είναι κάτι που αξίζει το κόπο να κάνει κανείς.

----------


## nikosfarsala

file mou ta arxeia pou les de ta katevazei ektos apo to winamp ti na kano

----------


## nikosfarsala

paidia sto listen2myradio plironeis gia dikaiomata gia ta tragoudia pou paizeis?

----------


## nikosfarsala

re paidia ksereis kaneis apo listen 2 myradio

----------


## moutoulos

Νίκο καλώς ήρθες. 

Στο φόρουμ μας τα GreekLish *απαγορεύονται*.
Θα σε παρακαλούσα να διαβάσεις τους Κανόνες.

Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Pefres

www.livestream.com
εχω κανει αρκετα ραδια και τηλεορασεις με δαυτο...

http://computercorner.terapad.com/re...coder-v301.zip


και οτι αλλο θες εδω ειμαι

υπαρχουν κι αλλα
αυτο ομως ειναι το καλυτερο!!!!

στα δεξια βαλε τον κωδικα αυτον αφου τον φτιαξεις στα μετρα σου(συμπληρωσε τα στοιχεια μολις φτιαξεις channel )


rtmp://publish.livestream.com/mogulus/YOURCHANNELNAME/username=YOURUSERNAME/password=YOURPASSWORD/isAutoLive=true

----------


## Xarry

Το να "εκπεμπεις" μεσω ιντερνετ ποσο νομιμο ειναι;

----------


## leosedf

Κάνεις ότι θέλεις. Δεν υπάρχει περιορισμός.
Εκτός απο την ΑΕΠΙ φυσικά αλλα αποτελείται απο μπαρμπάδες που δεν έχουν ιδέα απο internet αλλα έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν θα μπορούσαν να κάνουν κάτι.
Εδώ ολόκληρη RIAA δεν μπόρεσε.

----------


## fkdpbpar

Μπορείτε να δείτε και εδώ πως στήνουμε ένα web radio με το winamp από την ιστοσελίδα listen2myradio.com http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZCpsGpfHwc

----------


## petros1967

Καλησπερα φιλε μου θα πας εδω και θα φτιαξεις ενα free λογαριασμο για να κανεις τις δοκιμες που θελεις

http://www.listen2myradio.com/

θα κατεβασεις το  SimpleCast με μια αναζητηση στο google θα το βρεις με τα κλειδακια του γιατι δεν ειναι δωρεαν θα δωσεις την ip και τον κωδικο απο το listen2myradio και εισαι οκ
Και φυσικα παιζεις με οποιον player θελεις εσυ

το εχω κανει και εγω μπορεις να ακουσεις εδω

http://greeklands.radio12345.com/

----------


## petros1967

> Κάνεις ότι θέλεις. Δεν υπάρχει περιορισμός.
> Εκτός απο την ΑΕΠΙ φυσικά αλλα αποτελείται απο μπαρμπάδες που δεν έχουν ιδέα απο internet αλλα έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν θα μπορούσαν να κάνουν κάτι.
> Εδώ ολόκληρη RIAA δεν μπόρεσε.



Οι Μπαρμπαδες μπορει να μην εχουνε ιδεα απο ιντερνετ αλλα μη ξεχνας και τα καρφια  :Smile:

----------


## kostas30

> Καλησπερα φιλε μου θα πας εδω και θα φτιαξεις ενα free λογαριασμο για να κανεις τις δοκιμες που θελεις
> 
> http://www.listen2myradio.com/
> 
> θα κατεβασεις το  SimpleCast με μια αναζητηση στο google θα το βρεις με τα κλειδακια του γιατι δεν ειναι δωρεαν θα δωσεις την ip και τον κωδικο απο το listen2myradio και εισαι οκ
> Και φυσικα παιζεις με οποιον player θελεις εσυ
> 
> το εχω κανει και εγω μπορεις να ακουσεις εδω
> 
> http://greeklands.radio12345.com/



φιλε πετρο μεχρι ποσα ατομα μπορουν να σε ακουνε ετσι?

----------


## petros1967

απο οτι λεει το admin control panel μεχρι 5000 ατομα

*Stream is up at 128 kbps with 110 of 5000 listeners (0 unique)*

----------


## djmikep

απλα πας στο www.greek-djs-radio.webs.com και εκεί έχει όλες τις οδηγίες αναλυτικά και πολλά πολλά άλλα χρήσιμα !!!
check it ! :W00t:

----------


## KOKAR

> *Κάνεις ότι θέλεις. Δεν υπάρχει περιορισμός*.
> Εκτός απο την ΑΕΠΙ φυσικά αλλα αποτελείται απο μπαρμπάδες που δεν έχουν ιδέα απο internet αλλα έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν θα μπορούσαν να κάνουν κάτι.
> Εδώ ολόκληρη RIAA δεν μπόρεσε.



έχεις μεγάλο λάθος οτι κάνεις ότι θέλεις και δεν υπάρχει περιορισμός !
το οτι μπορει να αποτελείτε απο μπαρμπάδες δεν λέει κάτι
εαν δεν βαριέσαι διάβασε *αυτό*

θα περίμενα απο ενα *mod* να ειναι πιο "συγκρατημένος" για τις συμβουλές που δίνει 
ιδιαίτερα όταν αυτές είναι εκτός νόμου !

----------

plouf (18-04-11)

----------


## radioamateur

> έχεις μεγάλο λάθος οτι κάνεις ότι θέλεις και δεν υπάρχει περιορισμός !
> το οτι μπορει να αποτελείτε απο μπαρμπάδες δεν λέει κάτι
> εαν δεν βαριέσαι διάβασε *αυτό*
> 
> θα περίμενα απο ενα *mod* να ειναι πιο "συγκρατημένος" για τις συμβουλές που δίνει 
> ιδιαίτερα όταν αυτές είναι εκτός νόμου !



Με τη σειρά μου συμβουλέυω τους μελλοντικούς ραδιο-πειραματιστες να διαβάσους όσα αναφέρονται για την κυρία ΑΕΠΙ στο  http://aepi-gr.blogspot.com/ .Θεωρώ δε ότι όχι μόνο δεν αξίζει να ασχοληθεις με ραδιόφωνο αλλά μάλλον να το ξέχασεις για να μη βρεις τον μπελλά σου ή μάλλον να το μεταφράσω διαφορετικα τζάμπα και ραδιόφωνο δεν πάνε μαζί...!!!

----------


## chris 201

> Το να "εκπεμπεις" μεσω ιντερνετ ποσο νομιμο ειναι;



Για τη μετάδοση προγράμματος *ραδιοφωνικού ή τηλεοπτικού σταθμού μέσω διαδικτύου* (web radio/tv) *δεν απαιτείται άδεια ή έγκριση του ΕΣΡ*.
http://www.esr.gr/arxeion-xml/pages/...icked_id=link7

----------


## KOKAR

> Για τη μετάδοση προγράμματος *ραδιοφωνικού ή τηλεοπτικού σταθμού μέσω διαδικτύου* (web radio/tv) *δεν απαιτείται άδεια ή έγκριση του ΕΣΡ*.
> http://www.esr.gr/arxeion-xml/pages/...icked_id=link7



από την *ΑΕΠΙ* όμως δεν γλυτώνεις !!!!
διάβασε ξανά τα ποστ 29 και 30

----------


## kostasde

KOKAR 
το Web Radio σου σκοτωνει respect

----------


## leosedf

Ανάλογα με τη μουσική που μεταδίδεις συνονόματε.
Μή μου πείς οτι η ΑΕΠΙ πληρώνει δικαιώματα στον τάδε dj που έφτιαξε κομμάτι progressive στην Αγγλία.
Έχεις καμια ιδέα πόσα radio είναι εκει έξω που δεν έχουν κάποια σχέση με εταιρίες, δικαιώματα κλπ? Η περιορίζεσαι μόνο στα λίνκ που κυκλοφορούν απο γνωστό σε γνωστό?

----------

Danza (20-06-11)

----------


## vasilij

Την καλησπέρα μου σε όλους φανταστικό το φόρουμ σας 
έχη από όλα τα καλούδια συνχαρητηρια .να μπο και στο 
θέμα που με ενδιαφερι δεν ανηγό καινούργιο θέμα αφού 
έτσι και αλιος κολάι εδώ .κατικό στην στοκχόλμ έχω 100 γραμη 
και εγκατεστημένο WebRadio με..Icecast2...SAMBC...
μέχρι εδώ όλα καλά αυτό που θέλω είναι.

Με δικά μου λόγια θα το πο πιθανών να μην καταλάβετε 
κάτι σαν κοντρόλ πάνελ να διαχιριζομε εγώ τα πας 
τον εκφωνητών που θα συνδεοντε από το σπίτι τους 
για εκπομπές και  φυσικά εάν γίνετε φρεε εάν ξερή 
καπιο παιδί κάτι τετιο ας με ενημέρωση παρακαλώ 

ευχαριστώ εκ τον προτέρων

----------


## Danza

Εγώ εκμπέμπω με το listen2myradio και το VirtualDJ με ποιότητα ή 64 ή 96, η γραμμή ούτε που καταλαβαίνει τίποτα, η ποιότητα στους ακροατές είναι παραπάνω απο καλή και φυσικά δεν πληρώνω τίποτα.....

Κάτι σέρβερς που δοκίμασα (δεν θυμάμαι όνομα) σου έκλεινε το stream αν δεν έκανες refresh κάθε μισή ώρα και στα καλά καθούμενα έπεφτε ο σέρβερ και ας έκανες κανονικά refresh, προσωπικά προτείνω το listen2myradio!

----------


## vasilij

Αγαπητέ φίλε ευχάριστο για την απάντηση σου μα δεν με καλύπτει με αυτό που ζητάω 
ίσος με τα γραπτά μου δεν έγινα κατανοητός.
Είμαστε μια παρέα 3 ατόμων μέσα από την ελληνική κοινότητα Σουηδίας και έχουμε ο καθένας 
από ένα server με σύνδεσης 
100mb και uploat 60mb και σταθερές IP 
το WebRadio είναι εγκατεστημένο στον δικό μου server σε Bebian  *http://stoudio5.ath.cx*

[*Εάν το link που έβαλα είναι εκτός κανόνων συγγνώμη κάποιος υπεύθυνος ας το βγάλει*]


Αυτό που θέλω είναι δεν ξέρω εάν είναι πρόγραμμα αυτό που έχει το *listen2myradio* ας είναι και αγοραστό 
δεν έχω πρόβλημα μόνο να 
μπορώ εγώ να ανοίγω πόρτες 8000 8002 8004 PX
και να ορίζω [Κωδικό] ουτοσοστε να το 
βάζουνε στο *SAM Broadcaster* τον κωδικό που θα τους δίνω η Dj 
και να συνδέονται αυτόματα στον δικό μου server Για εκπομπή
Να έχουνε δικαίωμα να σταματάνε τον Αυτό Dj που θα αποτελείται από μια Playlist που θα πεζή 14/7 
και να κάνουνε την δική τους εκπομπή και στην συνέχεια να ενεργοποιούν τον αυτό Dj ΚΛΠ
Πολλά ζητάω μα αυτό το πρόγραμμα το είχα δει κάπου παλιά και δεν θυμάμαι πως ονομάζεται 
παρόλο που κάνω συνέχεια αναζήτηση


Τα προγράμματα θα είναι μόνο με παλιά λαϊκά και ρεμπέτικα όσο 
για την *ΑΕΠΙ* είμαστε ακόμη με αλληλογραφίες τους έχουμε κάνει 
μια λίστα με τους τραγουδήστε που θα αναμεταδίδουμε και 
απαντούν με μισόλογα Τους περισσότερους δεν τους ξέρουνε καν αφού 
βγάλανε 1 η 2 δίσκους και σταματήσανε

----------


## Danza

Βασίλη γίνεται φίλε....

Τον τρόπο δεν θυμάμαι να σου πω δυστηχώς....

----------


## chris 201

Βασίλη για δες εδώ    http://www.cast-control.net/products...astpanel/lite/

----------


## vasilij

Ευχάριστο πολύ για τις απάντησης σε όσους έδειξαν ενδιαφέρον .
προς στιγμής παιδεύομαι με αυτήν την πλατφόρμα μόλις ολοκληρώσω αυτό που θέλω 
το υπόσχομαι ότι θα γράψω ένα βοήθημα  αναλυτικά για  σε όσους ενδιαφέρονται. 
τους χαιρετισμούς μου!

----------

